# user name colours



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

liking my new user name colour cheers nick can i get on the front page now ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL I get it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't, well not very often, anyway :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd love to be Purple


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

Go on nick turn shells purple for her :lol: you wont get on the front page if ur that colour :lol:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Can I join the green club as well? :mrgreen:

Paul, you clearly have nothing to do... :wink:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

jgp-tt said:


> Can I join the green club as well? :mrgreen:
> 
> Paul, you clearly have nothing to do... :wink:


sorry john youve got to be a sad moaning drama queen to have a green user name :mrgreen: :lol: your car would look well on the front page :lol:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

go on nick change shells user name purple its her birthday
happy birthday shell xxx
cheers bigbison


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The problem with purple is that it already represents something - TTOC Rep 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I have ... oops thats already sorted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can I be a spoil-sport and say that I find the new green confusing as a coloured user name is supposed to reflect a "standing" within the club/forum. Just mho of course :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It won't be staying long Dani, so fear not 

Just a bit of fun to keep myself and Paul (and a couple of other who get the joke) amused for a few days


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nem said:


> It won't be staying long Dani, so fear not
> 
> Just a bit of fun to keep myself and Paul (and a couple of other who get the joke) amused for a few days


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> It won't be staying long Dani, so fear not
> 
> Just a bit of fun to keep myself and Paul (and a couple of other who get the joke) amused for a few days


Phew! And I almost considered buying some sunglasses :roll:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo i need to keep it nick :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I got it, :lol: :lol: :lol: , but it did take a min or two.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> I got it, :lol: :lol: :lol: , but it did take a min or two.


+1 :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbison said:


> go on nick change shells user name purple its her birthday
> happy birthday shell xxx
> cheers bigbison


Thank you 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nem said:


> It won't be staying long Dani, so fear not
> 
> Just a bit of fun to keep myself and Paul (and a couple of other who get the joke) amused for a few days


And while you're at it, please get rid of that awful orange hue for committee members. It's just too bling.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brittan said:


> And while you're at it, please get rid of that awful orange hue for committee members. It's just too bling.


Second, third and quadrate that!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > It won't be staying long Dani, so fear not
> ...


NNNooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about *CERISE*


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will stick with what I have as I cannot tell half the new colours that folks are using!
Yep, colour blind.
Tiled a clients bathroom two years ago and when they popped in to see how I was getting on they had to tell me that I had used two colours of the same tile, Aqua and blue. I thought they were pulling my leg.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I will stick with what I have as I cannot tell half the new colours that folks are using!
> Yep, colour blind.
> Tiled a clients bathroom two years ago and when they popped in to see how I was getting on they had to tell me that I had used colours. Aqua and blue. I thought they were pulling my leg.


LOL so you do know your car is orange don't you Phill?? :lol: :lol:

p.s we are trying to breed Bengal at the moment and he keeps trying to do her in the mouth like last time, it is absolutely hilarious to watch, but I suspect we are not going to get any puppies :-(

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Charlie have you thought of putting a sign around her neck saying. "Please use other end". :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Charlie have you thought of putting a sign around her neck saying. "Please use other end". :roll:


LOL I have some rubber gloves and it may come to "assisting" him, although none of us want to be the one to do it :lol:

Charlie


----------

